# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx Leah's Pub Red Deer



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This is a new venue for us. Hope they are ready to party... I know we are!

[video=youtube;G1V949YrKVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1V949YrKVU&amp;list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Well that was Fun! Thanx Leah's Pub!


----------

